# Micromonsta 8 Voice Poly Synth $279 usd



## synthpunk (Jul 19, 2016)

I was expecting a toy, but you have to like some of the sounds here, no ? ....

http://www.audiothingies.com/product/micromonsta/


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jul 19, 2016)

I've been thinking about this. I'd like to hear more demos though. I like that doesn't sound especially 'big' or bulky like a DSI synth...I guess since its VA. It would be cool to have some hardware that could approach some of the softer, simpler patches you can achieve with Absynth...and maybe this has the mod options to get there...? I should just get one.


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 19, 2016)

I think if you do not have a DSI, Virus, or Blofeld it might be fun to have and get some use out of. The pads seem on the warm side like my old Nordlead rack.


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 24, 2016)

Micromonsta review
https://ask.audio/articles/review-audiothingies-micromonsta-standalone-polyphonic-synthesizer


----------

